# UPDATED: Immigration guide for $29



## LegalMan

Based in South Africa, we are a fully fledged team of *immigration lawyers and specialists*. We've been rated highly by people from all countries, and we can assist you with:

- All kinds of Work Visas
- Spousal Visas
- Life Partner Visas
- Permanent Residency Permits
- Any other permit, visa or immigration issue or question that you may have!

We offer consulting and application services, and we also have a Do-It-Yourself Immigration Guide if you wish to try the process yourself. Having said that, our rates are very reasonable and we offer 100% correct, legal advice.

We've assisted hundreds and hundreds of people to immigrate to South Africa.

Looking forward to hearing from you,
ImmigrationSouthAfrica.org


----------

